# Our house bird Squeaky on You Tube



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

Check out these videos of Squeaky, our house bird, on You Tube. One of our friends took them at your New Years Day party. He loves my wife, taking baths and napping with her, and loves to fight (play) with me. He'll greet me at the door when I come home - he's like having a 2 legged dog.

We're working on getting some better video of squeaky but for now these are cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PePboHnxRc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTIGj9i4mY


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I tried copying and pasting but it just brings up youtube's home page.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*squeaky video*

Try the second URL. I know the first one has some hang up we haven't figured out yet. You should be able to just hit the link instead of cutting and pasting.

Good luck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just fixed the links .. try 'em again .. very, very cute!

Bruce .. good to see you on Pigeon-Talk and posting .. enjoyed talking to you this afternoon!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...I can relate.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That works, thanks.....how funny!  He is quite the character.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*Terry -regarding Pigeon talk*

I thought I was the only pigeon lover in the universe. I feel like I found my long lost family.

I just looked at Maryjane's Picaso pictures. She has even more animals then I do. Animal lovers unite!

Sqeaky the pigeon rules the roost around here. If the cats are in his spot on the bed he wing slaps them until they run. He also charges them and does his dance/bow/puff/koo ("i'm warning you") thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bruce said:


> I thought I was the only pigeon lover in the universe. I feel like I found my long lost family.
> 
> I just looked at Maryjane's Picaso pictures. She has even more animals then I do. Animal lovers unite!
> 
> Sqeaky the pigeon rules the roost around here. If the cats are in his spot on the bed he wing slaps them until they run. He also charges them and does his dance/bow/puff/koo ("i'm warning you") thing.


Well, hang around and don't be a stranger here! You will love this discussion board and all the members and their birds .. GUARANTEED!  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a funny pij. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, very interesting, Bruce! Squeaky is obviously a well trained and practiced WING FU fighter!

Do you think he would accept some Super Power Pigeon (SPP) assignments when the need arises?

Mr. Squeaks, Tooter, Unie, Gertrude, Stratton and the CHBs (Lady Tarheel's Crack House Babies), are just some of our worldwide network of SPPs belonging to our PT members. We are dedicated to foiling evil plans and conspiracies toward our feathered and animal friends whenever necessary.

SPPs have powers far beyond the ordinary and new members are always welcomed! Some SPPs work WITH their humans, who also have unusual abilities/powers. 

To find out past adventures and more information, just search for SPPs or Super Power Pigeons.

WELCOME!!

*Shi (aka Scorpio Power/Desert Fire)

Mr. Squeaks (aka The Caped One)*

*The Caped One is also a co-crime fighter with one of members, Feather (aka Wonder Woman)*

BTW, Squeaks says that the "cooing" Squeaky does at the beginning of your video is too "friendly." He needs to work on his "growl." HOWEVER, using the "cooing" *can* throw an "opponent" off guard! Consequently, said opponent would never know what hit him!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good eye Shi (Scorpio Power). 

There is always need for the brave ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great video of a super spoiled pigeon! You can tell he is one of the family. 

He would fit in great with our SPP pigeons who fight evil all over the world. With his kung fu moves he could put a hurt on evil doers.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Squeaky is adorable! Love the kung fu video. He's quite the little character. Couldn't get the other video to work  But please keep sharing your photos and videos!

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Squeaky rocks! The "kung-fu" reminds me so much of Sophie when I first found her, and the "two-legged dog" is a perfect description of her these days! If Squeaky is truly a house pigeon, then you might want to consider some PGWear, although with the kung-fu, I am not sure you'd ever get it on! 

PS. I, also, could not get the other video to play.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Both of these links work for me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PePboHnxRc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTIGj9i4mY

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I couldn't get the first video to play either but I will keep trying. The second was great! What a cute pigeon and I can so relate to these karate moves!! I was also thinking how beautifully white that bed is and how lucky it was not to be pooped on LOL!! 

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! 

Lindi


----------

